# Gentoo auf altem Laptop installieren

## Cass

Hi Leute,

ich möchte gerne auf einem P2 mit 365mhz und 128mb Ram (vermutlich SD-Ram, aber ich weiß es nicht) Gentoo installieren.

Auf dem Laptop sollte folgendes funktionieren:

www (Firefox)

Email (Thunderbird)

Multimedia wie sie in Emails vorkommt: mpeg, avi, swf, wmv, etc (Vorschlag?)

ein Schreibprogramm (Abiword)

ein Tabellenprogramm (gNumeric)

ein Powerpointersatz (Vorschlag?)

Wenn jemand meint dass, andere Programme besser sind bin ich für Tipps sehr offen.  :Smile: 

Neben diesen Sachen soll er so schnell wie irgendwie möglich sein - Und sonst nix.

Aktuell ist Windows2000 installiert, und es ist eine Katastrophe.

Was würdet ihr mir also vor allem an Desktops empfehlen, aber auch allgemein um das Teil halbwegs schnell zu bekommen?

mfg Cass

----------

## Fibbs

Hi Cass,

Die Installation von Gentoo auf dem Rechner sollte kein Problem sein, zumindest kein technisches. Allerdings würde ich dringend zu einer stage3-Installation und Kompilierungsunterstützung via distcc raten, sonst faulen Dir beim kompilieren die Füße ab.

Firefox und Thunderbird auf dem Rechner zu starten, wird keine Freude, wenn sie aber mal laufen, sollte die Benutzung kein Problem darstellen.

Für Multimedia solltest Du den (g)mplayer ausprobieren, ob damit wirklich Multimedia-Freude aufkommt, ist zu testen, habe diesbezüglich keinerlei Erfahrungswerte auf alten Maschinen. Aber Soooo viele Videos bekommt man ja auch nicht per Mail, zumindest nicht dass diese dann auch wichtig wären.

Abiword und gNumeric kenne ich nur ansatzweise, ich glaube aber, dass Du mit den beiden keine Probleme zu erwarten hast. Ansonsten gäbe es da noch das kommerzielle, aber nicht teure Applixware, zumindest gab es das mal vor Jahren und machte keinen schlechten Eindruck. Dort wäre dann auch ein Powerpoint-Ersatz dabei. Ansonsten kenne ich unter Linux nur OpenOffice, welches auf einem so langsamen Rechner aber wahrscheinlich schon den halben Arbeitstag zum Starten benötigen wird.

Als Desktop würde ich fluxbox oder XFCE4 empfehlen, eher XFCE als fluxbox, da XFCE sehr schick aussieht, einfach zu konfigurieren ist und genau wie Thunderbird, Firefox und gmplayer auf gtk basiert. 

Ansonsten halt optimieren so gut es geht, nicht benötigte Dinge wie updatedb aus den crontabs schmeissen (oder gar nicht erst installieren) und hoffen, dass die Maschine den Anforderungen entsprechen kann.

Gruß

Fibbs

----------

## CHs

Wenn es richtig schnell sein soll, verzichte auf X, aber ob das so sinnvoll ist mag ich nicht beurteilen.

Sofern X, würde ich dir zu Fluxbox raten, gibt aber in der Richtung noch viele andere z.B. Xfce, Icewm ... , Kde oder Gnome würde ich eher überhaupt nicht nehmen.

Ich würde generell soviel wie möglich in der Konsole machen, also z.b. eher Mutt zum Mailen nehmen, du könntest die auch mal Links und Konsorten anschauen und zur Textverarbeitung würde ich Latex benutzen.

Achja und ich würde dir auch zu distcc raten, sofern du nicht wochenlang Kompilieren möchtest.

----------

## rojaro

Sollte kein grosses Problem sein. Wenn du nen schnellen Rechner hast, bau dir auf diesem alle Packages als Binary-Packages (chroot ... gibt n paar howtos zu dem thema). Ausserdem verzichte auf Gnome & KDE soweit es geht. Nimm XFCE oder Fluxbox als Windowmanager. Dann sollte die Kiste rennen :)

----------

## slick

Schau mal in dem Thread, da sind viele brauchbare Tipps: https://forums.gentoo.org/viewtopic-t-205813.html

----------

## Karsten from Berlin

Ich sags ja nur ungern, aber lass es. 

Ich habe vor 'nem Monat 'ne Menge Zeit investiert, um das Notebook meiner Frau inkl. meiner Frau   :Laughing:   zu Gentoo zu migrieren. Die Specs waren AMD K6-III mit 533MHz, 256 Mb RAM.

An ein einigermaßen flüssiges Arbeiten ist nicht zu denken. Der Bootvorgang dauerte über 5 Minuten, runterfahren genauso. Das Öffnen von Thunderbird/Firefox dauert ewig, die Platte ist nur noch am Swappen... es war eine Pein. Und sie machte auch nicht viel damit. Die Anforderungen waren 4-5 OpenOffice-Dokumente offen, Thunderbird & Firefox in Gebrauch, und ab und zu mal ein 5Mb PDF öffnen. An Arbeiten war dann aber leider nicht mehr zu denken.

Zuvor war auch M$ 2000 drauf. Jetzt ist es wieder drauf. Wenn Du Win2K schon langsam findest, wirst Du an einem Linux (egal welches) auf der Kiste auch keine Freude haben. Auch die Entwicklung in Linux ging in letzter Zeit immer mehr Richtung Performance, die man hardwareseitig braucht. Das mit dem sparsamen Linux bzgl. der System-Resourcen ist eine alte Mär, das war vielleicht früher so (vielleicht bei Servern ohne X noch so im Vgl. zu M$-Servern mit GUI).

----------

## korz

Sollte funktionieren. Ein ehem. Mitbewohner hatte eine Compaq Subnotebook P II 333 mit 64 MB Ram, welches er nicht so oft brauchte. Wir hatten gerade Semesterferien, also genug Zeit, und haben mal eine Stage 1 Installation gewagt (ohne distcc). Hat natürlich echt lange gedauert, aber es hat funktioniert. Wir hatten Gnome und Mozilla drauf. Mozilla brauchte zum starten recht lange, was aber nur am zu gering bemessenen Hauptspeicher lag. Davon abgesehen lief alles annehmbar, auch der MPlayer. DivX konnte man anschauen, hat aber manchmal gehakt, wenn aufs Swap file zugegriffen wurde.

Viel Spaß beim tüfteln...

----------

## theche

xfce ist bei mir fast lahmer im start als ne kde. nimm was schlankes, oder 2 verschiedene: ein 'hässlicher' zum schnell starten, ein 'schöner' zum schaffen, wenns net auf ladezeit ankommt. 

ich denk mal mehr ram bringt mehr performanz, und die bootzeit kannst du evtl mit einem suspend 2 disk minimieren?

----------

## aisixt

also ich würde dir zu evilwm raten, und als browser würde ich da den grafischen links nehmen, der sieht ganz schick aus, und ist auch schnell, und du musst auf grafik net verzichten...

----------

## schachti

Ich habe mit XFCE gute Erfahrungen gemacht, damit konnte man auf dem Laptop meiner Freundin (P3 700 MHZ, 64 GB RAM) ordentlich arbeiten.

----------

## Freiburg

 *Karsten from Berlin wrote:*   

> Ich sags ja nur ungern, aber lass es. 
> 
> Ich habe vor 'nem Monat 'ne Menge Zeit investiert, um das Notebook meiner Frau inkl. meiner Frau    zu Gentoo zu migrieren. Die Specs waren AMD K6-III mit 533MHz, 256 Mb RAM.
> 
> An ein einigermaßen flüssiges Arbeiten ist nicht zu denken. Der Bootvorgang dauerte über 5 Minuten, runterfahren genauso. Das Öffnen von Thunderbird/Firefox dauert ewig, die Platte ist nur noch am Swappen... es war eine Pein. Und sie machte auch nicht viel damit. Die Anforderungen waren 4-5 OpenOffice-Dokumente offen, Thunderbird & Firefox in Gebrauch, und ab und zu mal ein 5Mb PDF öffnen. An Arbeiten war dann aber leider nicht mehr zu denken.
> ...

 

sowas läßt sich auch optimieren. Den richtigen Windowmanager sollte man sich auch aussuchen.  Mit 256 MB Ram läßt es sich Arbeiten, das ist garkein Problem.  Hört sich eher nach getrolle an...

----------

## Karsten from Berlin

Ne, nicht nach Getrolle, sondern nach praktischer Erfahrung.

Wir reden hier nicht über 'nen Schüler oder Studenten, der den Rechner mal ab und zu zu was anderem wie Zocken benutzt, sondern über meine selbstständige Frau, die zusammen mit dem Senat für die Berliner Wirtschaftsförderung arbeitet und eine einigermaßen flotte Arbeitsumgebung braucht, um Termine einhalten zu können.

Und das war definitiv nicht mehr gegeben. Ich bin wahrlich kein M$-Liebhaber und arbeite selbst, wenn möglich, auf Gentoo. Aber auf diesem Notebook war Linux deutlich fehl am Platz und Win2K die bessere Wahl. Ich benutze in der Firma und privat nur noch Gentoo-Büchsen. Ich bin C-Entwickler von Beruf. Also glaube mir einfach, dass ich CHOST und CFLAGS so gesetzt habe, dass es Sinn machte und damit das System auch bestmöglich optimiert war. Ich hab' sogar 36 Stunden lang (soviel zur Performance der Maschine) OpenOffice kompiliert.

OpenOffice war ein Muss, da die Kunden meiner Frau nicht auf Linux arbeiten, und es als Selbstverständlichkeit angesehen wird, dass Dateien im Doc-Format abgegeben werden. Und PDF in Größen zwischen 5 und 50Mb werden von Grafikern durchaus zum Lektorat zur Nachkontrolle weitergegeben.

Window-Manager: Wir sind hier Linux gewöhnt. Nimm mal den Max Mustermann, der nie was anderes wie M$ bedient hat. Das Beste, was Du dem geben kannst, ist KDE oder Gnome. Enlightenment, xfce, usw. sind schöne, schlanke WM. Aber für einen Umsteiger deutlich nicht geeignet, da den dann einfach die Lust verlässt, weil er __arbeiten muss__ und nicht rumsuchen will. 

Von solchen Kleinigkeiten, dass einige Type1-Schriften nicht von xfs erkannt wurden oder das Druckbild nicht mit dem Bildschirm-WYSIWYG übereinstimmte, habe ich ja gar nicht geredet. Das sind im Bereich meiner Frau aber auch wichtige Kriterien.

Bzgl. Troll: Die, die mich persönlich vom letzten User-Treffen Berlin kennen wissen, dass das aus der Luft gegriffen ist und definitiv auf mich nicht zutrifft. Im übrigen sind wir hier nicht auf Heise.de. Meine Posting-Anzahl ist definitiv nicht durch Trollerei zustandegekommen, was Dir ein Blick auf meine anderen Posting auch deutlich machen dürfte.

----------

## Freiburg

 *Karsten from Berlin wrote:*   

> Ne, nicht nach Getrolle, sondern nach praktischer Erfahrung.
> 
> Wir reden hier nicht über 'nen Schüler oder Studenten, der den Rechner mal ab und zu zu was anderem wie Zocken benutzt, sondern über meine selbstständige Frau, die zusammen mit dem Senat für die Berliner Wirtschaftsförderung arbeitet und eine einigermaßen flotte Arbeitsumgebung braucht, um Termine einhalten zu können.

 

Nicht das man auf dem Rechner zocken könnte, von da aus verstehe ich das Argument irgendwie nicht...

 *Karsten from Berlin wrote:*   

> 
> 
> Und das war definitiv nicht mehr gegeben. Ich bin wahrlich kein M$-Liebhaber und arbeite selbst, wenn möglich, auf Gentoo. Aber auf diesem Notebook war Linux deutlich fehl am Platz und Win2K die bessere Wahl. Ich benutze in der Firma und privat nur noch Gentoo-Büchsen. Ich bin C-Entwickler von Beruf. Also glaube mir einfach, dass ich CHOST und CFLAGS so gesetzt habe, dass es Sinn machte und damit das System auch bestmöglich optimiert war. Ich hab' sogar 36 Stunden lang (soviel zur Performance der Maschine) OpenOffice kompiliert. 

 

Geschwindigkeitsmäßig wird nicht viel rauszuholen sein, da openoffice sowieso die meisten CFLAGS killt, das Problem wird sein das wenn kde oder gnome sich 200 MB oder mehr genemigt, ist nichtmehr viel Platz frei, das Eigentliche Problem wird also der Windowmanager und unnütz gestartete Dienste.

 *Karsten from Berlin wrote:*   

> 
> 
> OpenOffice war ein Muss, da die Kunden meiner Frau nicht auf Linux arbeiten, und es als Selbstverständlichkeit angesehen wird, dass Dateien im Doc-Format abgegeben werden. Und PDF in Größen zwischen 5 und 50Mb werden von Grafikern durchaus zum Lektorat zur Nachkontrolle weitergegeben.
> 
> 

 

Ja da wird dann wohl ordentlich geswappt werden, aber das wird allgemein uvermeidbar sein

 *Karsten from Berlin wrote:*   

> 
> 
> Window-Manager: Wir sind hier Linux gewöhnt. Nimm mal den Max Mustermann, der nie was anderes wie M$ bedient hat. Das Beste, was Du dem geben kannst, ist KDE oder Gnome. Enlightenment, xfce, usw. sind schöne, schlanke WM. Aber für einen Umsteiger deutlich nicht geeignet, da den dann einfach die Lust verlässt, weil er __arbeiten muss__ und nicht rumsuchen will. 
> 
> 

 

Erstens fehlt noch icewm und fvwm (mit dem richtigen theme kann man icewm von winxp oder 2000 nich unterscheiden...) und als Filemanager xfe, der sieht dem Explorer vom verwechseln ähnlich, somit sollten Umsteigerprobleme gelöst sein...

 *Karsten from Berlin wrote:*   

> 
> 
> Von solchen Kleinigkeiten, dass einige Type1-Schriften nicht von xfs erkannt wurden oder das Druckbild nicht mit dem Bildschirm-WYSIWYG übereinstimmte, habe ich ja gar nicht geredet. Das sind im Bereich meiner Frau aber auch wichtige Kriterien.
> 
> 

 

Hmm dieses Problem hatte ich noch nicht, aber mit unterschiedlichen Fonts arbeite ich wenig bis garnicht, allerdings denke ich auch das dieses Problem zu lösen ist.

 *Karsten from Berlin wrote:*   

> 
> 
> Bzgl. Troll: Die, die mich persönlich vom letzten User-Treffen Berlin kennen wissen, dass das aus der Luft gegriffen ist und definitiv auf mich nicht zutrifft. Im übrigen sind wir hier nicht auf Heise.de. Meine Posting-Anzahl ist definitiv nicht durch Trollerei zustandegekommen, was Dir ein Blick auf meine anderen Posting auch deutlich machen dürfte.

 

Ich kenne dich nicht vom Berlintreffen da ich da nicht war, und dein Posting sah genau nach dem typischen, das neue KDE läuft nicht auf meinem alten Rechner oh wunder.... Sorry bzgl. des Trolls aber ein richtiges Argument warum das nicht funktioniert, außer das du irgendetwas nicht näher genanntes gemacht hast. Also alles in allem bei dem ganzen Text etwas dünn...

----------

## LiWIz

Ahoi,

Bei mir war bisher auf einem P2-300 mit 160 MB RAM erfolgreich ein gentoo mit X11 & fluxbox am werkeln. Es musste jetzt nach Plattentod auf der neuen Festplatte einem Kanotix weichen, weil ich aus Zeitgründen nicht alles neu kompilieren wollte, und das Ding sofort wieder einsatzfähig sein musste (Hier happert es selbst mit vorkompilierten Paketen und bevorzugter binary-Installation noch bei Gentoo - ich verliere auf langsamer, bewährter Hardware zuviel Zeit bis alles läuft!). 

Bis dahin war die Verwendung von gentoo auf der Maschine erträglich dank fluxbox - große Ausnahme einzig OpenOffice - hier kann ich nur raten, schnelle Maschine und maximales Ram, dann macht es Spaß. Auch eine emerge -e world war eine Geduldsaufgabe...

Ansonsten war der Notebook einwandfrei zu Nutzen. Wenn nicht dieses "never change a running system" wäre, würde er schon längst wieder unter dem aktuellen Gentoo laufen. Momentan obsiegt aber die Faulheit, da das Kanotix als hdinstall auch genügend funktionabel auf der Kiste läuft.... 

Momentan gönne ich mir Gentoo nur noch auf den Servern oder den Desktop-Kisten, die entsprechende Power haben, ein emerge im Hintergrund zu absolvieren, während die Kisten vornerum weiterarbeiten müssen.

Soweit meine Praxiserfahrung mit gentoo auf alten Kisten... 

Just my 2 euro-cents

----------

## Karsten from Berlin

 *Quote:*   

> 
> 
> Ja da wird dann wohl ordentlich geswappt werden, aber das wird allgemein uvermeidbar sein 
> 
> 

 

Ja, genau da liegt ein fundamentaler Unterschied zwischen Linux und M$. Linux nutzt immer ca. die Hälfte des Speichers. Alles andere wird dann geswappt. Und das ist beim schnellen Hin-und-her-Schalten von z.B. großen OO-Dokumenten tödlich. M$ hingegen ballert den Speicher voll, und swappt erst, wenn der Arbeitsspeicher voll ist. Also unvermeidbar - ja, aber man merkt da Linux doch deutlich seine Herkunft als Server-OS an.

 *Quote:*   

> 
> 
> unnütz gestartete Dienste
> 
> 

 

Keine. Es ist nunmal so, dass ich um Freigaben unter Linux realisieren zu können, einen Samba-Server aufsetzen muss, der von seiner Mächtigkeit und Größe her gut und gerne auch in einer Firma mit 1000 Arbeitsplätzen einsetzbar ist. Die meiste Funktionalität wird im Home-Bereich nicht genutzt, muss aber dennoch betrieben werden. Die Maschinerie, die in M$ bzgl. Freigaben-Realisierung eingebaut ist, ist ungleich schlanker.

Dass das bei CUPS, xfs und X genauso ist, brauche ich wohl nicht zu erwähnen.

Na ja, zu KDE: Das ganze System war prelinked, von KDE war auch nur das KDE-Base drauf. Alles, was abschaltbar war (lisa und Co.), war aus. Also alle Pipes'n'Whistles hatte ich nicht an; es gab kein multimediales Feuerwerk beim Start/Betrieb.

Um nochmal auf den eigentlichen Thread zurück zu kommen: Es ging mir darum, meine Erfahrung mit einer solchen Hardware mitzuteilen. Und mir sagt meine Erfahrung, dass er (um vorsichtig zu sein) kein berauschendes Ergebnis erwarten kann. Gerade im Hinblick auf ein Win2K sind Performance-Steigerungen nicht drin, es läuft eher alles noch langsamer. Wie gesagt, meine Meinung/Erfahrung. Bei Dir scheint ja mein Sony Vaio PCG-F801 mit den o.a. Spezifikationen super zu laufen.

----------

## schotter

dann geb ich auch noch was dazu. ich hatte (vllt hab ich den auch noch?) auch mal 'nen kleineren Laptop PII 266MHz warn's glaub ich und auf dem war vorher Win98 drauf und ich hab dann mal SuSE? Debian? keine Ahnung weiß nicht mehr, auf jedenfall nicht Gentoo drauf und im Vergleich zum Windows, lief da des Linux schon schöner, nicht schneller! D.h. Suspend-Modus etc. funktionierten -> Akkulaufzeit hat sich dadurch fast verdoppelt!

Dann hab ich unter OpenOffice relativ ruckelfrei arbeiten können, d.h. es wurde erst kritisch, wenn die Dateien > 50kb wurden. Das is natürlich schnell geschehen, in der Arbeit und sonstwo, aber ich hab damit nur in der Schule mitgeschrieben und dann hab ich halt 'ne neue Datei angefangen. Hätt ich damals schon LaTeX gekannt, wär ich damit wahrscheinlich noch besser gefahren, aber egal. Und Gnome hat ich auch noch laufen.

Der Karsten hat scho recht, Wunder darf man nicht erwarten, aber ich würds trotzdem probieren.

mfg,

t.s.

noch'n link: https://forums.gentoo.org/viewtopic-t-205813.html

----------

## Freiburg

Dann hättest du wohl schreiben sollen auf meinem... mit dem und dem Prozessor läuft OpenOffice nicht gut weil ich nutze den Windowmanager etc. etc.

und nicht das läuft nicht vernünftig...

Außerdem kann man das Swapverhalten beeinflussen....

Trotzdem bleibt die Tatsache das KDE extrem viel Speicher verbraucht, es kann zwar auch ne Menge, dafür braucht es halt ne Menge Ram.

ICEWM als Windowmanager hätte schon Wunder gewirkt...

Was auchnoch ein Tip wäre ist uclinux irgendwo gibts auch ne Stage3 installation die komplett gegen die uclib kompiliert ist, wie es da mit der Lauffähigkeit von OpenOffice ist weiß ich nicht

----------

## schachti

 *Karsten from Berlin wrote:*   

> 
> 
> Ja, genau da liegt ein fundamentaler Unterschied zwischen Linux und M$. Linux nutzt immer ca. die Hälfte des Speichers. Alles andere wird dann geswappt. Und das ist beim schnellen Hin-und-her-Schalten von z.B. großen OO-Dokumenten tödlich. M$ hingegen ballert den Speicher voll, und swappt erst, wenn der Arbeitsspeicher voll ist. Also unvermeidbar - ja, aber man merkt da Linux doch deutlich seine Herkunft als Server-OS an.
> 
> 

 

Der Unterschied zwischen Linux und M$ ist, daß man sich das gewünschte Verhalten selbst einstellen kann. Das M$-Verhalten erreichst Du mit

```

echo 0 >  /proc/sys/vm/swappiness

```

bzw.

```

vm.swappiness = 0

```

in /etc/sysctl.conf (reboot nötig), das gegenteilige Verhalten erreichst Du, indem Du die 0 durch 100 ersetzt. Und jeder Wert dazwischen stellt eine entsprechende Abstufung dar.

----------

## Karsten from Berlin

@Schachti: Ah, vielen Dank. Man lernt nie aus.

Ich hab' dann auch das hier gefunden, für alle die, die es interessiert: http://gentoo-wiki.com/FAQ_Linux_Memory_Management und http://kerneltrap.org/node/3000.

Nochmals, thankx   :Very Happy: 

----------

## Jinidog

Ich habe auf meinem HP Omnibook 650 MHz P3  Gentoo installiert und bin vollauf zufrieden.

Zum besseren Arbeiten habe ich ihn noch mit 394 MB an RAM ausgestattet (was sich schon deutlich merkbar macht im Vergleich zu 128 MB) und ich finde, er läuft sehr gut.

(Upgrade des RAMs lohnt sich nach meiner Erfahrung wirklich, min. 256 MB sollten es schon sein. Sofern der RAM in den Laptop passt, kostet das auch nicht so viel)

Große Packete habe ich während der Installation als Binarypackete auf meinem großen Rechner gemacht und dem Laptop dann untergeschoben. So ist auch ohne Schmerzen Openoffice drauf gelandet.

Man kann auf dem Rechner ziemlich genauso schnell arbeiten, wie auf meinem großen PC.

Das System ist auch noch sehr flux, wenn man nebenher kompiliert (da hat wahrscheinlich der viele RAM seine Finger drin)

Stellt euch vor, auf dem Ding läuft KDE.

Ich glaube, das Fluxbox und XFCE von der Performance her nur auf SEHR RAM armen System was bringt.

Prozessorleistung belegen die Desktops doch sowieso sehr wenig und nur dann, wenn man was von ihnen benutzt. Mag sein das der Aufbau eines KDE-Menüs schneller geht als das des Configmenüs von Fluxbox, aber beide sind sofort da (Kernel 2.6 sorgt dafür).

Also, die Prozessorleistung ist kein Argument für einen Desktop, da man ja meistens mit den Anwendungen und nicht mit dem Desktop arbeitet.

Solange man das tut, ist der Desktop eh im Ruhezustand und es ist egal, ob man Fluxbox oder KDE hat.

Anders liegt es beim RAM.

Hier kann ein schlanker Desktop was bringen, aber in erster Linie sollte man darauf achten, dass man nur gtk oder nur qt Anwendungen benutzt, damit nicht beide den RAM vollhauen.

Aber wenn man sowieso qt Anwendungen verwendet, kann man doch auch gleich KDE starten. 

Mein Fazit:

Teste selbst, mit welchem Desktop du am besten arbeiten kannst. Es gibt keinen Grund, KDE ohne Test auszuschließen.

----------

## Cass

Ok,

ich bedanke mich recht herzlich für alle Tipps und Anregungen, ich werde es die Tage mal probieren.

mfg Cass

----------

## boris64

 *schachti wrote:*   

> Ich habe mit XFCE gute Erfahrungen gemacht, damit konnte man auf dem Laptop meiner Freundin (P3 700 MHZ, 64 GB RAM) ordentlich arbeiten.

 

*räusper*, da kannst du dich auch ruhig und sorglos für KDE entscheiden (64GB RAM *kicher*).

----------

